# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] RareMinion in MonsterPacks & Marker

## s4000

Sometimes get null rare mini information in the rare pack, 
screen_2019-11-17-10-17-46-284.png

Marker info for The Binder get error in GR (not tested in rift)
screen_2019-11-17-10-44-10-842.jpg

----------


## RNN

Sometimes (whoever uses the gigi EliteBarPlugin plugin will have observed it several times) some yellow or blue elites that you have on the screen are not assigned to any pack. It is solved by moving away from the elites and returning to where those elites are. Another weirder bug that I suppose remains (I detected it long ago): If approach blue elites to a pylon, and take the pylon with nemesys equipped , often the yellow elite minions are assigned to a nearby blue elite pack.

----------

